# comb honey wax



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

I was wondering how our digestive system proceses beeswax from comb honey. Does it treat it as roughage and sends it on through or is there any nutritional value in the wax the body uses.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It passes on through. There is no nutritional value in the wax.


----------

